# A Swarm denied...



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

I would have went back and took them with out asking they would have drove all that way for nothing lol. oops they must have flew off....that would have been a quick catch took all about 30 seconds..


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Two hours away? Costly swarm removal... but then again Starbucks can afford it at what... 5.00 a coffee?. lol


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

This is when you need a 12 volt bee-vac , just stick the hose out the window, suck up the bees, and never get out of the truck !


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks to our get rich for doing nothing nation. Lawyers stand on ever corner wanting to sue someone.


----------



## Backyarder (Mar 25, 2014)

There was no way for me to break away from work. I told my wife to ask them for a big cardboard box and some tape.
Don't tell them what you're doing, just grab them, eat your lunch and leave. 
If they say anything say you're sorry and tell them you'll put them back 
Nobody is going to bother the cute gal eating a scone with a box full of bees.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

$350 swarm, my favorite kind :lpf:


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

bbbthingmaker said:


> This is when you need a 12 volt bee-vac , just stick the hose out the window, suck up the bees, and never get out of the truck !


Good idea.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Take first, ask questions later in that situation.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Important thing is they did not get killed!


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I wonder could that swarm be taken off that post by taking a large garbage with a drawstring top, slip loosely over the swarm, draw the drawstring closed below them and slide the bag slowly up. As you get to the top, cinch the bag closed.

Now of course, the bees would have to get out of the bag soon to not suffocate. But a transfer to a suitable container could be worked out.

What do you think? Would the garbage bag work?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

frankthomas said:


> I wonder could that swarm be taken off that post by taking a large garbage with a drawstring top, slip loosely over the swarm, draw the drawstring closed below them and slide the bag slowly up. As you get to the top, cinch the bag closed.
> 
> Now of course, the bees would have to get out of the bag soon to not suffocate. But a transfer to a suitable container could be worked out.
> 
> What do you think? Would the garbage bag work?



a pillow case would work great


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

mark williams said:


> Thanks to our get rich for doing nothing nation. Lawyers stand on ever corner wanting to sue someone.


Not to get political... but I watched this recently and it certainly opened my eyes to this sort of thinking.

http://www.hotcoffeethemovie.com/Default.asp


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

jwcarlson said:


> Take first, ask questions later in that situation.


In some cases "Its easier to get forgiveness than permission".


----------



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> Not to get political... but I watched this recently and it certainly opened my eyes to this sort of thinking.
> 
> http://www.hotcoffeethemovie.com/Default.asp


Interesting....always two sides to a story. Better to save judgment until all the facts are out.


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

Lonestarbees said:


> Interesting....always two sides to a story. Better to save judgment until all the facts are out.


That's certainly what I took away from it. Lots of those cases, I never knew the facts. The media is too busy guiding our opinion or sensationalizing things to give you all the facts.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

that may be, but come on... its a honeybee swarm. If I ran a business and I had someone come by and said "hey, I'll take that swarm off your hands, no charge" I should be able to say "go ahead, its yours" without fear of getting sued because some idiot bystander got stung and was allergic while being 5ft from the removal. I shouldnt have to wait two hours for some "professional" to do the exact same job as Joe would have done, without the charge.


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

Sovek said:


> that may be, but come on... its a honeybee swarm. If I ran a business and I had someone come by and said "hey, I'll take that swarm off your hands, no charge" I should be able to say "go ahead, its yours" without fear of getting sued because some idiot bystander got stung and was allergic while being 5ft from the removal. I shouldnt have to wait two hours for some "professional" to do the exact same job as Joe would have done, without the charge.


You don't, unless you are run by a corporate overlord that says you do.


----------

